# Cycle question



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright I got my wife a bio-cube the other day and we set it up 2 nights ago, its a 29 gallon, I bought about 20 pounds of live rock and 20 pounds of live sand, it is cured live rock ( so says the lfs) its kind of a white color and no smell on it or anything growing, and we got some live nitirfying bactera from them too. I checked all the parameters this morning anf everything is still zero. Im wondering If I should add amonia to the tank to help with the cycle or should the live rock and sand and the bacteria i put in do it all for me, Ive also been told that with all that I might not even see a spike in amonia or nitrite. can anybody help me out, her plans for this tank are some soft corals and a percula clown and something else to go with it, also should I add some kind of sand sifters or "clean up crew"? If so when?? thanks for all your help


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats on the buy!

If the LR is indeed cured it's not going to cause the spikes you're looking for beacuse nothing is on it and dying. You may want to add a piece of uncooked unseasoned shrimp from the grocery store and use that. After a couple of days it'll start decaying. Get it out and the cycle will have started. I have never used the bacteria stuff and so i can't really say what's going on with this product.

You should add a Clean up crew (CUC) shortly after the cycle completes. as for what... i'll let someone else take the reighns.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

so the pure amonia cycle that i used on my freshwater wouldnt work for saltwater??


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If the live rock is cured, then it should already have more than an adequate supply of bacteria to handle your aquariums future bioload. There is no need for a traditional "cycle" in an aquarium with cured live rock. I would allow about 1 week to continue testing for additional die off. If you do not get a spike in Nitrite or Ammonia, then you are good to add fish. 

Again, this is LIVE ROCK. Not base rock or dry rock.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

well we set it up sunday and still nothing on anything


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If your live rock is good quality rock, you won't get a cycle. 

However, there is something to be said for a "mature" aquarium environment. Be EXTREMELY patient in adding fish. Start with only the most sturdy of selections. 

If you want to post some fish ideas, we can be a ton of help.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

what about a damsal to start?? our eventual fish is a mated pair of true percs


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you go 2 weeks without any Nitrite or ammonia readings, I would personal feel comfortable adding Clownfish. Others might suggest you wait longer.


----------

